# Gas valve timers



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello folks, have a customer that heard about timers that shut off the gas to the BBQ after an hour or two. So I did a bit of looking and darn that's a good idea. I was wondering if any of you ladies and gentlemen have any experience with them and what the pros and cons are.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Can you give us a link to such a product?


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a timer on my turkey deep fryer that shuts off every 15 mins. Annoys the **** out me so i duct taped it now it doesnt click down. Yay


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

http://gasav-r.com/ is just one I've seen. I am glad I'm not the only one to have not seen these before.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> http://gasav-r.com/ is just one I've seen. I am glad I'm not the only one to have not seen these before.


Most gas appliances I'm familiar with display their certifications on their web site. With this product there's nada. I wonder if it's AGA or NFPA approved. For use on a gas fireplace lighter the product would have to have plumbing code approval.


----------

